# A Novel's Narrator's View of Sermons



## bookslover (Jun 25, 2007)

_There is, perhaps, no greater hardship at present inflicted on mankind in civilised and free countries, than the necessity of listening to sermons. No one but a preaching clergyman has, in these realms, the power of compelling an audience to sit silent, and be tormented. No one but a preaching clergyman can revel in platitudes, truisms, and untruisms, and yet receive, as his undisputed privilege, the same respectful demeanour as though words of impassioned eloquence, or persuasive logic, fell from his lips. Let a professor of law or physic find his place in a lecture-room, and there pour jejune words and useless empty phrases, and he will pour them forth to empty benches. Let a barrister attempt to talk without talking well, and he will talk but seldom. A judge's charge need be listened to per force by none but the jury, prisoner, and gaoler. A member of Parliament can be coughed down or counted out. Town-councillors can be tabooed. But no one can rid himself of the preaching clergyman. 

He is the bore of the age, the old man whom we Sinbads cannot shake off, the nightmare that disturbs our Sunday's rest, the incubus that overloads our religion and makes God's service distasteful. We are not forced into church! No: but we desire more than that. We desire not to be forced away. We desire not to be forced to stay away. We desire, nay, we are resolute, to enjoy the comfort of the public worship; but we desire also that we may do so without an amount of tedium which ordinary human nature cannot endure with patience; that we may be able to leave the house of God, without that anxious longing for escape, which is the common consequence of common sermons.

With what complacency will a young parson deduce false conclusions from misunderstood texts, and then threaten us with all the penalties of Hades if we neglect to comply with the injunctions he has given us! Yes, my too self-confident juvenile friend, I do believe in those mysteries, which are so common in your mouth; I do believe in the unadulterated word which you hold there in your hand; but you must pardon me if, in some things, I doubt your interpretation. The Bible is good, the prayer-book is good, nay, you yourself would be acceptable, if you would read to me some portion of those time-honoured discourses which our greatest divines have elaborated in the full maturity of their powers. But, you must excuse me, my insufficient young lecturer, if I yawn over your imperfect sentences, your repeated phrases, your false pathos, your drawlings and denouncings, your humming and hawing, your oh-ing and ah-ing, your black gloves and your white handkerchief. To me, it all means nothing; and hours are too precious to be so wasted - if one could only avoid it._

Anthony Trollope (1815-1882), _Barchester Towers_ (1857)

To be fair to Trollope, I don't know how far this novel's narrator's views coincide with Trollope's own.


----------



## weinhold (Jun 25, 2007)

bookslover said:


> To be fair to Trollope, I don't know how far this novel's narrator's views coincide with Trollope's own.



Thanks for preserving that important distinction. Readers too often collapse the author/speaker distinction.


----------



## MW (Jun 25, 2007)

I concur with the sentiment, but I wouldn't want to discourage a budding preacher either. I suppose the point is that the young preacher needs to be aware that he is budding, and restrict himself accordingly.


----------

